# Nelson's NKJV Study Bible



## jbergsing (Oct 19, 2007)

I was given a "Nelson's NKJV Study Bible". I've glanced through it a bit but haven't realy read any of the study notes. Any thoughts on this bible?


----------



## Wannabee (Oct 19, 2007)

Generally good, in a generic sense. Some good insights. Some good charts, diagrams, etc. Dispensational leaning and doesn't really take a stand in regard to Arminianism/Calvinism. Once in a while I'm surprised to find some covenantal perspectives as well. It's what I've used for years, probably because I simply got comfortable with it and have written my own notes in it. The notes aren't as exhaustive as the MacArthur Study Bible. In quantity, they're probably more along the lines of the New Geneva Study Bible. Like most study Bibles it doesn't cover every verse, and especially the ones you really could use some insightful help with. 
If you need a Bible to carry, then enjoy it. If you have one you like to carry, this one might be good for reference if you like to keep one around. I have several that I consult on occasion.


----------



## jbergsing (Oct 21, 2007)

Wannabee said:


> Generally good, in a generic sense. Some good insights. Some good charts, diagrams, etc. Dispensational leaning and doesn't really take a stand in regard to Arminianism/Calvinism. Once in a while I'm surprised to find some covenantal perspectives as well. It's what I've used for years, probably because I simply got comfortable with it and have written my own notes in it. The notes aren't as exhaustive as the MacArthur Study Bible. In quantity, they're probably more along the lines of the New Geneva Study Bible. Like most study Bibles it doesn't cover every verse, and especially the ones you really could use some insightful help with.
> If you need a Bible to carry, then enjoy it. If you have one you like to carry, this one might be good for reference if you like to keep one around. I have several that I consult on occasion.


Thank for the info. I have one on the shelf and hadn't really looked at it. I'm not moving away from my ESV but I'll definitely keep it around for reference.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't have one but from glancing at it in the past, I think the NKJV Study Bible is similar to the NIV Study Bible but it hasn't sold nearly as well, probably due in part to the MacArthur Study Bible coming out at about the same time. I would imagine that the forthcoming ESV Study Bible will be similar, with solid notes but tending to avoid taking a stand on issues that tend to divide evangelicals.


----------



## etexas (Oct 21, 2007)

Pilgrim said:


> I don't have one but from glancing at it in the past, I think the NKJV Study Bible is similar to the NIV Study Bible but it hasn't sold nearly as well, probably due in part to the MacArthur Study Bible coming out at about the same time. I would imagine that the forthcoming ESV Study Bible will be similar, with solid notes but tending to avoid taking a stand on issues that tend to divide evangelicals.


Big.....


----------

